# B&R C- Programmierung



## Hannes (18 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe mich gerade gefragt, ob die B&R- Steuerung (PP41) nicht nur C sondern auch C++ unterstützt,
Weiß das vielleicht jemand?


lg und vielen Dank
Hannes


----------



## plc_tippser (18 Oktober 2007)

Nene, nur Ansi.

Gruß, pt


----------



## Hannes (18 Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank!! dacht ichs mir doch, B&R ist eben weit hinten,
Ich muss leider jeden Tag die Erfahrung machen, das man von B&R Steuerungen abstand nehmen sollte,

lg


----------



## zotos (18 Oktober 2007)

Hannes schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!! dacht ichs mir doch, B&R ist eben weit hinten,
> Ich muss leider jeden Tag die Erfahrung machen, das man von B&R Steuerungen abstand nehmen sollte,
> 
> lg



Tipp geh nicht zu Siemens die sind noch in den 80zigern ;o)


----------



## da_kine (18 Oktober 2007)

Hannes schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!! dacht ichs mir doch, B&R ist eben weit hinten,
> Ich muss leider jeden Tag die Erfahrung machen, das man von B&R Steuerungen abstand nehmen sollte,
> 
> lg



Warum?

MFG Markus


----------



## harrylask (18 Oktober 2007)

Ja, warum eigentlich?


----------



## Jens_Ohm (19 Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin zufrieden. Klar, es gibt immer etwas zu verbessern. Wir setzen B&R seit 96 ein. Reklamationen oder Austausch wegen def. Hardware (von Kunden) sind selten. Der Support ist auch ok.

Grüsse Jens

PS (zu c++)
ich mag oop nicht


----------



## Hannes (19 Oktober 2007)

Naja,
ich habe bei B&R gearbeitet und da läuft es eben so, dass man sich eine HW einer anderen Firma holt, ein paar Features dazumacht und dann verkauft und auch noch dazu versucht, das abgekupferte Zeug zu standardtisieren (PowerLink -> is ja nur ein Ethernet mit Token Ring)
Das machen andere Firmen auch so nur bei B&R wird das excessive gemacht.


Ausserdem find ich den Support nicht sehr gut, Ich kenne auch die Leute und wer schon mal beim Support angerufen hat und zu der falschen Person gekommen ist, weiß von was ich rede,

lg und Danke für die Antworten


----------



## zotos (19 Oktober 2007)

@Hannes: Ich habe bisher nichts mit B&R zu tun. Ich kann und will Deine Äußerungen nicht bestätigen oder frage stellen. 

Aber ich vermute mal das Du mit B&R Probleme hast bei denen Dir hier keiner wirklich weiterhelfen kann.

Zum Topic: OOP bietet sicher interessante Möglichkeiten in der Automatisierung. Aber ich halte gerade C++ nicht für sonderlich geeignet.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Oktober 2007)

Hannes schrieb:


> Naja,
> ich habe bei B&R gearbeitet und da läuft es eben so, dass man sich eine HW einer anderen Firma holt, ein paar Features dazumacht und dann verkauft und auch noch dazu versucht, das abgekupferte Zeug zu standardtisieren (PowerLink -> is ja nur ein Ethernet mit Token Ring)
> Das machen andere Firmen auch so nur bei B&R wird das excessive gemacht.
> 
> Ausserdem find ich den Support nicht sehr gut, Ich kenne auch die Leute und wer schon mal beim Support angerufen hat und zu der falschen Person gekommen ist, weiß von was ich rede


 
Hallo,
wie zotos schon angedeutet hat, ist es nicht sinnvoll,
über das Forum die Emotionen hochzukochen und mit 
dem Ex-Arbeitgeber abzurechnen.

Das ist schlechter Stil und es kann Dich auch in ernst-
hafte Schwierigkieten bringen.

Dass es im Support Nieten und Leuchten gibt, ist auch 
üblich.

"Wer ein Problem erkennt und nicht an einer Lösung des
Problems mitarbeitet, wird ein Teil des Problems."

Du hast ja offensichtlich die Konsequenzen gezogen 
und dabei solltest Du es dann belassen.


----------



## Hannes (20 Oktober 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das ist schlechter Stil und es kann Dich auch in ernst-
> hafte Schwierigkieten bringen.



Das würde ich nicht unbedingt behaupten, die eigene 
Meinung werde ich mir nicht verbieten lassen zu schreiben und ich kann auch jeden Beweis antreten.

lg


----------



## zotos (20 Oktober 2007)

Hannes schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht unbedingt behaupten, die eigene
> Meinung werde ich mir nicht verbieten lassen zu schreiben und ich kann auch jeden Beweis antreten.
> 
> lg



Es hindert Dich ja auch keiner daran wie Wahrheit zu schreiben.

Aber fingierte Fragen, deren Antwort Du eh schon weist, zustellen um nur etwas "negatives" äußern zu können. Ist sicher der falsche Weg.

Das bringt wirklich keinem was.


----------



## Anaconda55 (29 März 2011)

B&R bietet jetzt auch C++ an.


----------



## bits'bytes (29 März 2011)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> B&R bietet jetzt auch C++ an.



Mit welcher AS Version denn ?

bg


----------



## Anaconda55 (29 März 2011)

Mit der AS 3.0.81.18 aber da braucht man eine Lizenz dafür.


----------



## ghostbrain (1 April 2011)

hört sich gut an


----------



## Anaconda55 (1 April 2011)

Wen es mehr interessiert. Hier auch eine Ankündigung bzw. Bericht über B&R C++.


----------



## bimbo (6 Mai 2011)

ghostbrain schrieb:


> hört sich gut an


 

Was?

Dass man eine Lizenz braucht?


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 Mai 2011)

Alles Verhandlungssache ....


----------

